# Charlize Theron schwärmt von Michael Fassbenders bestem Stück



## beachkini (23 März 2012)

​*
In seinem aktuellen Film "Shame" ist Michael Fassbender hauptsächlich nackt zu sehen. Charlize Theron scheinen diese Einstellungen gefallen zu haben. *

Die Nacktszenen von Michael Fassbender, 34, in dem Sexsüchtigen-Drama "Shame" bleiben für Kollegen des Schauspielers ein großes Thema. *"Dein Penis war eine Offenbarung", scherzte Charlize Theron*, 36, laut "Los Angeles Times" bei einer Gala des Verbands Human Rights Campaign am Samstag. Fassbender hatte Theron zuvor einen Preis für ihren Einsatz für die Gleichstellung von Schwulen und Lesben überreicht.

Im Kino sind die beiden Schauspieler bald gemeinsam in "Prometheus - Dunkle Zeichen" zu sehen. Therons Bemerkung bezog sich aber auf Fassbenders aktuellen Film "Shame". Darin ist der deutsch-irische Schauspieler häufig ganz nackt im Bild. *Auch andere Kollegen haben sich dazu bereits bewundernd geäußert, zum Beispiel George Clooney bei der Verleihung der Golden Globes.*
(stern.de)


----------



## BlueLynne (23 März 2012)

Offenbarung - wie "göttlich": blieb es bei der Preisverleihung


----------

